# Mason & Gratiot County ORV News



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Sherman Township (Mason Couny) and Gratiot County are in the process of initiating and ORV ordinance..................see the last few posts in the first sticky in this forum.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Legal to ride as of July 25, 2010.


----------

